# Changing employers during PR Application



## sportsaddict (Feb 7, 2015)

Hey all,

I'm looking for any / all advice or experience as I'm at my wits end!!

I'm currently on a 457 Visa and awaiting my 186 ENS Visa Application to be granted (The Nomination was approved, I did them separately due to costs). I know that the waiting time is around 6 months but I'm also aware there is currently a back log!!

I am now wanting to leave my current employer as they are not treating me correctly - insanely long hours and below market salary rate wage, but I don't want to go to Fair Work Australia as I don't want to leave on bad terms. I was wondering whether I can transfer the PR application to a new employer if they agree to sponsor me?

Or if I went to Fair Trade Australia would my PR application get cancelled if I left?

Any information would be amazing!!


----------

